
Ask HN: How do you search for jobs? - non-entity
About 3 or 4 years into my career and I&#x27;ve decided to look for a new positions. Unfortunately, in the past few years I got really jaded and depressed and never bothered to enhance &#x2F; modernize my skillset. I&#x27;ve been working with .NET the past couple years, but I haven&#x27;t done much .NET core or worked with cloud technologies or a lot of other necessary stuff nowadays. Very recently, I&#x27;ve managed to regain my ambition and have been working on learning stuff that&#x27;s much more interesting to me, but I&#x27;m far from skilled enough to get a job in that stuff. Looking on different boards, the jobs I&#x27;m actually qualified for look terribly boring or like they would be a negative experience altogether (I&#x27;m not trying to work somewhere with outdated tech for another few years)<p>I&#x27;ve heard the just mass applying to online positions on such (which Is what I normally do) is bad and that it doesn&#x27;t often lead to a great job, but I have no ideas what else to do. I get recruiter spam, but always for A) really bad contracts or B) jobs that look good, but had the recruiter taken even a cursor look at my resume, they&#x27;d have been able to tell I&#x27;m not remotely qualified for the position. What other ways are options for finding new jobs?
======
dpezely
Details may change every few years but overall, it boils down to two main
approaches: 1) find a position through your professional network, as an
estimated 80% of jobs come through such connections; 2) be discoverable for
the other 20%.

Be active in both.

Present something at a local meeting/event. Often, it doesn't have to be fancy
or overly polished. Some events on meetups.com have a few people present for
10 minutes each.

Which leads to #2, be discoverable: put those presentation materials on GitHub
or GitLab.

Additionally, there are common interview questions (whiteboard and/or code
challenge) such as URL shortener (e.g., TinyURL) or anagram solvers. These
have come up a number of times in my interviews over the past few years, so I
wrote the code and pinned these on my GitHub profile. (Same user id as here,
if you're interested.)

I decided to go a step further and give each the full dev-ops treatment:
Dockerfile, Makefile, etc.

But give them a solution, not a problem.

Avoid relying upon AWS/GCP/Azure proprietary offerings unless that's precisely
what you're demonstrating, and make it work as-is: fetch all dependencies with
version pinning (if possible-- else put versions in README), so then you know
that it will build for them exactly as it did for you.

